# Glock 43 Slide Locked



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

*Slide "Locked" on Glock 43*
Not sure how I got to this point but, the slide is locked and will only move about 1/4" forward or backward on my G43. The trigger is to the rear. And the extractor fell out. I removed the slide cover plate, and the firing pin and extractor assembly. And that did not help. The barrel and recoil spring are installed. It just seems like an impossible situation to be in and I hope not to damage any parts. At 84 I'm finding I'm just not as adapt at the disassembly, reassembly, and modification of my pistols.

I have looked for possible solutions on the internet, including YouTube, and have not found any. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks,

Bill Corbin
Texas​


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bluewave said:


> *Slide "Locked" on Glock 43*
> Not sure how I got to this point but, the slide is locked and will only move about 1/4" forward or backward on my G43. The trigger is to the rear. And the extractor fell out. I removed the slide cover plate, and the firing pin and extractor assembly. And that did not help. The barrel and recoil spring are installed. It just seems like an impossible situation to be in and I hope not to damage any parts. At 84 I'm finding I'm just not as adapt at the disassembly, reassembly, and modification of my pistols.​​I have looked for possible solutions on the internet, including YouTube, and have not found any. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!​​Thanks,​​Bill Corbin​Texas​


I'm not sure how you got to that point either?

Since the extractor fell out it sounds like the firing pin safety plunger and spring fell down and is getting caught in between the front of the trigger bar and frame?

When you removed the slide cover plate you must have removed or at least pulled back far enough the extractor plunger, spring, bearing, and firing pin assembly. The extractor then fell out. Those parts/assembly's all work together to hold the firing pin safety plunger in place. The firing pin safety plunger then fell down far enough between the slide and frame. In other words half the plunger is still in the slide while the other half is down into the frame.

That being the case you're gonna' have to move the slide back to its original position. Turn the gun upside down. There's about a 1/16 of an inch gap between the frame and the slide. With a feeler gauge or something similar try and work the firing pin safety plunger and spring back up into the slide as far as you can. Once you've done that you can probably use a small screwdriver to push the firing pin safety plunger back up into its original position within the slide and hold it there while simultaneously removing the slide as you normally would.

Once the slide's off you can then push up on the firing pin safety plunger and re-install the extractor, extractor plunger, spring, bearing, and firing pin assembly.

I doubt that you damaged any parts. But it's gonna' take some time and effort to get the slide off.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Without wanting or able to fix it on your other own.
Take it to a gun shop?


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> I'm not sure how you got to that point either?
> 
> Since the extractor fell out it sounds like the firing pin safety plunger and spring fell down and is getting caught in between the front of the trigger bar and frame?
> 
> ...





desertman said:


> I'm not sure how you got to that point either?
> 
> Since the extractor fell out it sounds like the firing pin safety plunger and spring fell down and is getting caught in between the front of the trigger bar and frame?
> 
> ...


*THANK YOU SIR!!!*

Within less than 30 minutes I had the slide off after following your recommendations! I used a small feeler gauge, a small screwdriver, and was able to completely reseat the firing pin safety plunger, then firing pin safety spring and extractor. Again, thanks so much for your quick response!

Bill Corbin


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bluewave said:


> *THANK YOU SIR!!!*
> 
> Within less than 30 minutes I had the slide off after following your recommendations! I used a small feeler gauge, a small screwdriver, and was able to completely reseat the firing pin safety plunger, then firing pin safety spring and extractor. Again, thanks so much for your quick response!
> 
> Bill Corbin


Well you're quite welcome! Glad to be of service.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

pic said:


> Without wanting or able to fix it on your other own.
> Take it to a gun shop?


That was my next stop. However, I wanted to avoid any unnecessary travel for now. The fix turned out to be much easier than I anticipated, even for old arthritic hands


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bluewave said:


> That was my next stop. *However, I wanted to avoid any unnecessary travel for now. *The fix turned out to be much easier than I anticipated, even for old arthritic hands


It's not just the travel it's having to leave your gun with someone else and possibly wait for God only knows how long to get it back? Then give you a whole line of bullshit as to why it cost so much to fix it. Especially if they sense that you may not be familiar with working on guns.

A lot of times when things go wrong it's a relatively easy fix and worth giving it a try yourself. Not only does it save you time and money but gives you the satisfaction of fixing it yourself.

At 84 years of age God forbid if you needed that gun to defend yourself while it's at some gun shop waiting to be repaired.


----------

